# DCC Decoder For A 0-4-0 LGB 2020?



## man7sell (Jan 28, 2011)

As all my n scale trains are DCC, it would make sense to convert my G scale 0-4-0 LGB 2020. As I have all the hardware already. My system is the NCE procab with a booster for the main layout.
So the question becomes, which decoder and where and how to install it. And should I go sound?
I sure there is someone here that has converted one or a similar loco.

Capt. Paul


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

I did the "Americanized" version of this loco, the 2017 (not the D version) however, I also used the powered tender. The boiler is pretty filled with lead so you will have to find some room in the cab. Most large scale decoders are too big to fit easily. I used a DG583S but it is mounted in the tender. 

I would try a DH465. This decoder is electrically big enough for the 2020 but physically smaller than other large scale capable decoders. It costs $47. You can get a SFX004 that integrates with the DH465 for about $40. In that case, I would mount the speaker in the stack and forgo smoke. I did this with an LGB Porter with a different Digitrax sound decoder. The sound isn't real loud, but with the speaker facing up, it is loud enough.

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips9/lgb_2017_tips.html 
http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips9/lehmann_porter_tips.html
http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips10/digitrax_decoder_tips.html


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

First thing that must be done is to take apart the motor block and convert it from a 3 wire to 4 wire unit in order to isolate the motor from the track power. 
Reassembly is fun as quartering must be done before placing the wheels back on the axles. 

I strongly suggest a cleaning and regreasing of gears only while apart as this is a great time to get this done!! Axles need a small db of oil, not grease. 

When removing the wheels, watch for flying wheel brushes and springs. 

I only remove wheels from one side that has the screws holding the motor block together. 

DO NOT GREASE MOTOR!!!! LGB motors do not like grease, it cooks them!! Watch for the small ball bearings at the end of the motor shaft. These are thrust bearings and must be used with the old style motors (red/black plastic ends). Not needed on the newer sealed motors.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

This engine will fit nicely the MX642 from ZIMO. You can put into the roof a Visaton speaker and cover the speaker with black fabric, since you don't have the cabin that has already the speaker indent in the roof section. I am recommending the flat surface line K64WPT for this engine. The MX642 can be stuffed into the boiler just above the weight.

Let me know if you have any further questions.


----------



## man7sell (Jan 28, 2011)

OK that's some realy good suggestions and guidance. Not just plug and play  
Just a though with the sound, the sound decoders I have worked with have bell and horn sounds, but do they have the wet whistle sounds? 
Found a replacement couple yesterday to replace the front one that was broken during shipping. Couldn't find a replacement bulb for the headlight, still considering changing it out for an LED with resistor.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a 642 and love it. You can put any sounds into it. Much nicer than the Tsunami HO unit I tried in a couple of small locos. 

I have one in a Casey Jr. and one in a small rail truck. 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Zimo has coupler clank and multiple selections of bells and horns on many sound unitsto be selected when loading the unit. 
Coal shoveling, firebox door opening sounds and even wheel squels for curves. 

They even can load a song for random playing (done on an Xmas engine jingle bells). Check Train-Li out for more details. 

I want a Xmas engine with Grandma got run over by a TRAIN dear!!!


----------

